# I need help putting together a good workout. Tips?



## pullingstraws (Mar 1, 2013)

So after sitting around for two months at school doing nothing, (except studying, of course) I figured I should take advantage of my free time and start using the campus recreation center.

The rec center has an indoor track, weight room, and cardio room. It's been a few years since I worked out regularly (I played football in high school) and I'm kind of lost when it comes to putting together a good workout.

I would like to lose a little weight and build some muscle, so I plan on doing at least 30 min. of cardio everyday and workout on the weekdays or every other day(whichever one's better).

Basically I need help putting together a good all-round workout.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you have any prior weightlifting experience? How many days do you plan on working out? 
If you have no prior experience I'd start with a 3 day full body routine. something like this:
Legs
&#8226; Leg Presses: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
&#8226; Leg Curls: 2 Sets x 12 Reps
&#8226; Standing Calf Raises: 2 Sets x 12 Reps

Chest/Shoulders
&#8226; Flat Barbell Bench Presses:
2 Sets x 10 Reps
&#8226; Barbell Shoulder Presses:
2 Sets x 10 Reps

Back
&#8226; Front Pulldowns: 2 Sets x 10 Reps
&#8226; Barbell Rows: 2 Sets x 10 Reps

Arms
&#8226; Barbell Curls:
2 Sets x 10 Reps
&#8226; Lying Tricep Extensions:
2 Sets x 10 Reps

*other*

&#8226; Ab Crunches: 2 Sets x 10 Reps
&#8226; Aerobic Training: 20 minutes of low
intensity aerobic

Warm up for +/- 5 minutes on a stationary bike. Do this 3x a week with at least a day of rest in between, so for example monday/wednesday/friday. 

Also, make sure you're eating properly. You can do all the cardio and lifting in the world but your diet is shit, the results will be too.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's something I'm going to start next week. The Marine Corps Special Operations Command short card (MARSOC Short card).

I do weight lifting for strength, some cardio, and I'm re-working my plans for more conditioning and muscular endurance...which is exactly what the Short Card is supposed to do. Going to do it on cardio days, after the elliptical or run.

These exercises are to be done with minimal rest between sets.

1. 30 Push-ups
2. 30 Air squats
3. 30 Crunches
4. 10 Burpees
5. 10 Windmills
6. 30 Push-ups
7. 30 Mountain climbers
8. 30 Flutter kicks
9. 10 Burpees
10. 10 Cherry pickers (4-count)
11. 30 Push-ups
12. 30 Star jumpers (or jumping jacks)
13. 30 Back Extensions (&#8220;supermans&#8221
14. 10 Burpees
15. 10 Chain breakers
16. 30 Push-ups
17. 30 Lunges
18. 30 Hello dollies
19. 10 Burpees
20. 10 Trunk twists
21. 3 Max sets of dead-hang pull-ups or flexed-arm hangs

Do that 3x a week for 10 weeks and tell me you're not a monster when you're done 


EDIT:
A couple people have asked me for advice on planning workouts, and every one of them I've suggested a REAL simple plan.
Mon-Wed-Fri
Elliptical / Run (whatever your ability is, the goal is 3-5 mile run)
Short Card

Repeat for 10 weeks. Vary the run from 3 to 5 miles, with whatever variations you want (hills, shorter, longer), and work for increased sustained pace as you progress, but the run is just a warm up for the short card. It's to get your body working, and the blood flowing before you whip your own ass with the short card. If any of it gets easy, do it quicker.

Of course, after you do a light warmup and stretch before you take off on your run. Seems to be working really well for some folks. We'll see how it works for me soon enough (without the god awful running )


----------



## Murmel (Mar 2, 2013)

Man, those Short Card workouts are fucking bullshit (not in that they are bad), I hate them with a passion


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 2, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Man, those Short Card workouts are fucking bullshit (not in that they are bad), I hate them with a passion



Part of the reason I suggest it to people. I've got a couple guys asking me to train them to fight MMA, and I'm not sure of their dedication. I use the short card to measure their motivation 

I'm an asshole.


----------



## pullingstraws (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow guys, thanks for the replies.

UndertheSign, I do have prior experience with weight lifting, but it's been about three years since I have done it regularly. Since then, I've forgotten my max. weight, different workouts, and routines.

Another question I have is, when should I do the 30 min. of cardio? Before, after, or somewhere in between the workout. Also, is 30 min. of cardio everyday, overkill?

Should I split the workout between different areas of the body on different days? Like, upper body one day and lower body on the other? (That's what I did when I played football.)


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 2, 2013)

The routine I posted says 20 minutes. Usually after workout. You never do a full cardio session before or you'll waste energy better spent on lifting.

If you're already used to split routines, how much days a week would you like to work out?


----------



## pullingstraws (Mar 2, 2013)

I guess every weekday, with split-up workouts, unless it's not a good thing to do.

Like I said, I'm a little lost when it comes to this.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 4, 2013)

Like I said, I'm asking because the way you split up your workout depends on how much days you want to work out. I wouldn't train every weekday as you need some rest in between though you could do this:
monday: lift
tuesday: lift
wednesday: cardio/off
thursday: lift
friday: lift
saturday: off/cardio
sunday: off

I'd split it up something like chest/bis, back, legs, shoulders/tris. Some people prefer chest w/ tris and back w/ bis but I don't and having a seperate back day is great.

What's your current diet like?


----------



## pullingstraws (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, right now i'm eating campus food.(no choice, I'm broke)
My meals usually consist of whatever entree they're serving, a side of whatever greens they have out, a piece of fruit(apples, oranges, bananas), and the occasional desert.(small piece of cake, or a little pudding)
I try to avoid eating pizza and hamburgers as much as possible, but every week or so I'll eat it.

I know my diet doesn't exactly put me on the fast track for weight loss, but it seems like I gained a lot of weight from not working out in three years.

Side note: I started stretching in the mornings again, and now I can touch my toes again.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 4, 2013)

Losing weight = eating less/better + moving more, IMO. If you really want to lose weight and add some muscles you might want to calculate your current intake and requirements and go from there or you'll end up just like all the women who spend hours in the cardio room - resultless and unsatisfied. If you want to build muscle, you're going to need enough fuel to do so and to lose weight you'll need to get in enough to maintain muscle but also less so you can lose the flab.


----------

